# Word of the Week - Week 32 2015



## SENC (Aug 2, 2015)

Sorry for letting the day go so long without posting... as a result, you get several words. I also realized I haven't had much fun with Tony lately, so here is your chance to help. Instead of including sentences for the words, I'll invite you to respond with sentences about Tony using these words, whether one or all.

drumly - turbid; full of grounds, dregs, or sediment; dreggy; muddy; holding foreign matter in mechanical solution.

abulia - loss or impairment of the ability to make decisions or act independently.

mazard - the head; the skull.

colly - to make foul or dirty; grime, as with the smut of coal; blacken.

spawl - a splinter or fragment, as of wood or stone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Aug 2, 2015)

The drumly-like colly in Tony's mazard caused acute abulia to the point where he conceived of turning hair spawls on his lathe. Amazingly, he became filthy rich in the process.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Tclem (Aug 2, 2015)

I can't even think of what to say about myself with all of those words.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

